# Sierra Hearthstove Classic



## Jacob Green (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to the forum and this forum has so much useful information.  Thank you to everyone for your contributions.  I have a question,

My father just got a Sierra Hearthstove Classic wood stove off CL for free.  He wants to install it in his current fireplace (see pictures below).  What would be the best recommendation for him to do this?  Thank you.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 5, 2013)

Besides not having sufficient non combustible hearth in front of the stove, that 36" side clearance to combustibles on the label means just that. And there is no way to get it 36" away from all of that wood work.


----------



## USMC80 (Aug 5, 2013)

ya, looks like the side clearances alone would be impossible


----------



## Jags (Aug 5, 2013)

Jacob Green said:


> What would be the best recommendation for him to do this? Thank you.


 
My best recommendation would be to take pause.  Unless you are willing to take on a hearth project, that stove ain't gonna work.  There is no way to get proper clearance to combustibles in its current form.  It would be a dangerous install to say the least.


----------



## Jacob Green (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you all for the information.  I will let him know.


----------



## Jags (Aug 5, 2013)

Jacob Green said:


> Thank you all for the information. I will let him know.


 
Be aware - that doesn't mean that solutions aren't available.


----------



## Jacob Green (Aug 5, 2013)

Would you then recommend expanding the hearth and placing the stove further from the fireplace?


----------



## Jags (Aug 5, 2013)

Jacob Green said:


> Would you then recommend expanding the hearth and placing the stove further from the fireplace?


 

Mmmmm...probably not going to work that well unless you move it way out, then it will look a bit wonky.  If you want to demonstrate what I am talking about, take a tape measure and hold it to anything wood - that includes the uprights to either side of the fireplace.  Measure out 36" to where the BACK corner of the stove would need to be.  Now measure out 16" in FRONT of where the stove would be placed.  THEN figure out how the pipe would be run back to the fireplace.....gonna be wonky.

A fireplace insert with a full liner is probably the best bet for this situation.  Your FP is pretty low slung and your hearth in front of the opening is none too deep to be dealing with a stand alone stove.

This, again, assumes that a hearth rebuild is not on the table.


----------

